
For everyone who complains about America (Jay Leno article) - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/04/27/from-the-desk-of-jay-leno/
======
jmtame
I saw this on Facebook posted by a friend, who said Jay Leno wrote it
originally.

I found that hard to believe, so I did a Google search. It points to someone
named Craig R. Smith who wrote it, apparently.

Anyway, I think it's inspiring for American entrepreneurs to know they're free
to choose whatever they want to. Most of this stuff is consistently taken for
granted in our busy lives.

~~~
jaf656s
although I agree that we should be happy to be free, I believe this article
has too much sleight of hand. Yes we should be happy about having the
lifestyles we do, but should we be happy enough to overlook the recent
behavior of our government?

------
gyro_robo
Rather than a point-by-point rebuttal, the idea is to always move forward and
progress toward more individual freedom. To formulate the question in such a
way as to say: "hey, aren't you glad at least we're not Darfur?" is to
encourage a race to the bottom.

------
pg
Contains the sentence "Make no mistake about it." Bad sign.

